# My Buick Has To Much Wiggle IN the front



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Did it shake before? If not make sure everything is tight.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Could be any number of things.
Bad ball joint, bad CV, tie rod, failing side wall on a tie ECT. No one here is going to be able to trouble shoot this for sure over the net.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

If it didn't vibrate before you replaced the CV axle, then the vibration is from something you did while replacing the CV axle. Go back over all of your work and verify that everything is correct and tight. This includes the lugnuts to the tire you took off.


----------

